# Hot!



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello! I'm hot! My air conditioning died. No freon. My question is Zarita has congestive heart failure. The temperature IN the house is 81 and it is only 10:15 am. The air conditioning guys are putting in a new unit, but not until tomorrow. Should I use a wet wash rag and get her 'damp'? I know if my head is wet, I feel cooler; should I just wet her head? She doesn't seem uncomfortable yet. I think part of this is: I'm hot!! I left the windows open last night, and the house did cool off to 78, but is climbing fast now.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm guessing they have fixed it...? 
It must have been really hot. I heard that putting water under their chin/neck area can cool them down. I'm not sure if that's true or not. But a safe way to cool a dog down is by putting a wet/cool towel on them I believe not sure. 
Hopefully you are all okay


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

That reminds me, do "cool" mats work. 
Don't really know how to describe them but they apparently help keep your dog cool be them laying on it. 
Any thoughts??


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, putting water on the neck and chest is a good way to cool dogs, as that is where major blood vessels flow.

I have heard mixed things about the cool mats. I am not sure if the gel inside is safe if the dogs chew the bed. A damp towel under supervision should do the trick, and is a heck of a lot cheaper!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I was thinking to put a pillow case or towel over the cool mat. But I doubt the dogs would try to chew it. 
But a damp towel sounds safer and cheaper, indeed.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you all. Air conditioning is fixed and the house is at 77 degrees now. Dogs did better than I did!! I HATE the heat and humidity.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

That's great.
Isn't it amazing how we lose are minds in the heat and their just staring at us like I'm fine  
I also completely lose it when I feel too hot. I get into a no one talk to me right now kind of mood.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, it is 82 in my house right now, and I am a bit warm, but Gobo is curled up between my knees! He is never too warm! We have had a hot few days, but it will cool down tonight, so I am reluctant to turn on the AC.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It is 45 degrees here in joliet IL. Gee whiz!! Yesterday 80 degrees! I had to turn the heat back on!! All next week supposed to be cool. That's Chicago weather for you! Glad I don't live too near the lake, as they are even cooler.


----------

